

Ask HN: What serverside programming language would you use in your next startup? - arpit


======
phantom_oracle
Here's the three answers you will get when try looking deeply for it:

1) Quick prototyping old-school: Ruby with Rails or Python with Django

2) Asynchronous Single Page App: Node.js using either something like Meteor
(fullstack) or combining something like Express(backend) with Angular/Ember

3) You already have big clients, you need 'scaling' immediately: Java or Scala
with one of their frameworks.

------
mindcrime
Assuming there is a next startup and it's anything like the current startup,
then I'd probably go with Groovy again. Groovy has worked very well for us.

------
udl
depends on what you want to do and which languages you already know.

------
rywalker
node

